# growing out mbunas



## mike vella (Apr 10, 2020)

I have a 72 gallon tank with 6 4-6 inch Lake Malwai mbunas. I now also have 5 more that were born in the tank, they are approx. 1.5 inches in length. Should I be growing them out in another tank. I have a 20 gallon available.
thanks


----------

